# Case poll!



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Poll!*​
*What kind of case/screen protector do you use with your Thunderbolt?*

None, it's naked!630.00%Hard shell case210.00%Two-layer hard and soft case (Otterbox Defender, Incipio, etc)630.00%Silicone case00.00%Zagg, Phantom Skinz, or other invisible all-over screen protector 210.00%Anti-glare screen protector15.00%Privacy screen protector00.00%Just some screen protector!210.00%Leather case00.00%Other type of case (feel free to specify below!)15.00%


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

What kind of case/ screen protector do you use with your Thunderbolt?

I have the Incipio Edge hard case...I hate silicone + pockets + lint...


----------



## dcjamies (Aug 22, 2011)

Seidio Active with Seidio screen protector.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

seidio convert extended case. greatshield ultra smooth clear shield screen protector... made my bolt impact resistant!


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Like a boss lol


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

I use Bacon grease on my screen. Gives it that artery clogging sent! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

This is what I have w/ the Seidio 3200 mAh extended battery and case. Definitely worth the money.
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I read somewhere that butter is better for the display.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have an extended battery, I just can't take the bulk, and it's kinda like...too much battery life, ya know? I use the Rezound battery.

To each their own of course!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> I've gotten use to carrying this monster around. I let my gf use it one day and she was like GOD DAMN! This thing weighs 5 lbs! Lol Its a phone/ lethal weapon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

It certainly brings me back to the Droid Incredible days, though, I mean you NEED an extended battery for that. Come to think of it, I never had a case for the Dinc, I knew the camera stuck out beyond the battery cover, and the extended battery remedied that...but I never needed a case, of course I dropped it after I went back to the standard battery for a few days lol...I loved that phone, like the 1967 Mustang of phones..Well to some people at least haha


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

jimmyco2008 said:


> It certainly brings me back to the Droid Incredible days, though, I mean you NEED an extended battery for that. Come to think of it, I never had a case for the Dinc, I knew the camera stuck out beyond the battery cover, and the extended battery remedied that...but I never needed a case, of course I dropped it after I went back to the standard battery for a few days lol...I loved that phone, like the 1967 Mustang of phones..Well to some people at least haha


Yeah me too. I went through 4 of them. Kept blowing the external speaker. So they gave me a droid2 global









Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

I use the basal hybrid case. I thought it was cool looking, half-hard, half-soft. easy to put on, all the cuts were right for the buttons, etc etc..

first time I dropped my phone, screen cracked and had to get a replacement.









I don't recommend this case unless you just want something to keep your phone clean while looking stylish.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

YtsejamHP said:


> I use the basal hybrid case. I thought it was cool looking, half-hard, half-soft. easy to put on, all the cuts were right for the buttons, etc etc..
> 
> first time I dropped my phone, screen cracked and had to get a replacement.
> 
> ...


Ouch! That blows , first drop and screen cracks :-( Did you cross the path of a black cat that day?? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I dunno, man, I'm starting to question how practical a non-Otterbox Defender case is for actually protecting phones from 5 foot falls on concrete and other such antics. I just read about a month ago...maybe it was on here, but a guy dropped his TB and the screen cracked...and he said he had a case on it. So I look at my hard case and think... So why am I hiding what some people refer to as "phone sexiness" when, case or not, if I drop it, it's done for?

Part of my decision to upgrade to the Bolt was that I kept reading in the forums about people's Dincs breaking, be it the speaker (most common), the optical button, I think someone's volume rocker broke...bleh, but it was a great design, I really miss the lanyard hole thing when I'm on boats taking pictures (I'll admit that rarely happens lol).


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

With or w/o a case you have the same 50/50 chance of it breaking or not. I have dropped my phone out of my 03 Dakota 4x4 many times and stock height is still pretty high. I have yet to crack it. Got some nice rash on the phone. So when it falls do the quick prayer to god when you pick it up. Then slowly open your eyes expecting the worse. Then if it isn't cracked breath a sigh of relief. Lol

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess that's what it comes down to lol


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Ouch! That blows , first drop and screen cracks :-( Did you cross the path of a black cat that day?? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Funny part is I've dropped the refurbished model a few times, and it's been all right. Scratched up the case good, but phone was otherwise fine. I think it depends on how your phone lands, whether it hits the concrete corner first or lands flat. Shock absorption and all that. =J

You're all right though, at this point any non-heavy duty case is merely scratch guarding with % chance your screen won't crack if it lands flatly.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

ytsejamHP's previous posts read like a horror novel! i accidentally dropped my bolt once on the cement outside my house and it tumbled down cement stairs. i picked it up expecting the worst, but it was unscathed. i'm not sure if that means that my case was well worth it, or just that mostly side impact isn't that damaging... early morning ramblings...


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah who knows... like my hard case has these silicone-y pads, a small one by the bottom, and a larger one around the middle- supposedly shock-absorption, but who knows for sure? It's like iffy insurance, they *might* cover a car accident, we won't know until we call them.


----------



## ss0mohit (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had this phone naked for over a year and a half. In fact, I had a Seido case on it and I dropped it and the case broke... 
But my phone's only partially banged up with only 1 minor dent and several scratches. 
But I generally take good care of my phones.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

ss0mohit said:


> I've had this phone naked for over a year and a half. In fact, I had a Seido case on it and I dropped it and the case broke...
> But my phone's only partially banged up with only 1 minor dent and several scratches.
> But I generally take good care of my phones.


I really like keeping mind naked but when I'm working I put a case on mine. I always keep a screen protector though.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ghost Armor Carbon Fiber + Clear TPU Case...I actually made a case guide a while back..should be on here...not sure what your using this for but you can check it out...wasn't as helpful as I thought it might be, but I tried haha...I have basically tried just about every case out there...all sorts of screen protectors, so I have a lot of experience in that area


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

TPU cases are great. Never lose shape. Slim, great grip & pretty good impact resistance. Have mine in my pocket all the time. Doesn't really collect dust because of the tight fight around the case. Easy on & off. Cheap. 
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

JDely31 said:


> TPU cases are great. Never lose shape. Slim, great grip & pretty good impact resistance. Have mine in my pocket all the time. Doesn't really collect dust because of the tight fight around the case. Easy on & off. Cheap.
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It really is the way to go, especially since there is quite a variety of colors and you can pick them up on amazon for about 2-5 dollars. They don't pick up lint or dust at all and getting it in and out of my pocket is very easy.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I tried a few different screen protectors - all dry application - and kinda hated them all, so I don't use one now.

I have some very slim, back-only plastic case that was recommended to me on here like a year ago...it's mostly for peace of mind I guess, and protecting the back of the phone, but when my last TBolt took a nose dive onto the subway tracks, bounced three times, then disappeared under a train, both the case and phone were more or less fine. the only damage was a chipped corner on the case and a few little scratches on the screen.


----------



## starscream (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Body glove hard case. It's a strong case, fits nicely in my hand and I like that the inside has sort of a "felt" cloth like texture to keep the phone from getting scratches from dirt in the case.. I don't use it much just cause I don't like the feeling of the bulky case in my hand. And no screen protector..


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nekked!

Doug B.


----------

